# 585 - Wagon options - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

I AM using trukk parts but I am building a custom Ork battlewagon for The Boy. Started it before the ‘real’ battlewagon was introduced. ALSO: Sale at the Shirt-Mart continues until 16 Jan. Coupon code: NEW29 for the American dollars and CADNEW29 for the Canadian dollars will get you 20.09 off on orders of $20 bucks [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

